# got my stand back!!



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I was working in the yard yesterday, and I noticed 3 doors down, some guys were scraping, (neighbor has a load of junk behind house,), I also noticed they were walking out in woods. My stand, is by permission, about 150 yds behind his house. I had camo coveralls on, so went for a walk, my summit climber was gone. I went from zero, to *^%### off that fast. I just stood there , while they roamed around, one guy got about 30 yds from me, and I snapped a branch , and scared the crap out of him. I asked him if they took my stand. He said no, I said it was there 3 hrs ago, I was in it. He kept with no, and the asked me what it looked like? . I stared at him and said " it looks F------ gone! Some words were exchanged, and then their crew chief came over and asked what was up? I looked at him and said where is my stand? He asked was it like a seat thing? yes. Oh, I've got it, i'll put it back. the other moron just said, oh my bad. I said yes, your bad, and took it. It should also be noted, that the truck was full of scrap steel, but the stand was beside the truck. It never was going to a scrap yard. "What did it look like? ,,, when he said that, I knew he had it.


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah I have been lucky enough to encounter a person that stole one of my stands before. Took everything I had in me not to blow his grill out. Pretty sure he hasn't taken another one since


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

wow, what pieces of trash! Glad you were there at the right time!


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

The reason he asked what it looked like was he probably didn't wanna confuse yours with the others he had stolen, whatta POS.
Glad you got it back.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Did you report this to the police ???


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

miruss said:


> Did you report this to the police ???


Yeah, you should do this.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

I had a doghouse blind taken during turkey season a few yrs back.had put my initials on it with perm.marker when I got it.6 mnths later the farmer and I went over to farmers helpers pole barn on unrelated issue.low and behold there is my blind on the shelve in his pole barn.he came up with some lame story about buying it at a garage sale.i called police and they checked it out,his mom stated she was with him when he bought it.so its the way they are raised that leads to this behavior.that same fall before finding my blind I had 2 of my best tree stands stolen,cables cut.i know he got them as I saw his truck on adjancent property 2 different mornings,did not know his vehicle at the time.well after that went down he didn't work for the farmer any longer.and maybe karma will come back to bit him in the ****.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I did not call the police, maybe for a few reasons, The one guy immediatly came clean, which I know still doesn't make it right, but the other thing, it was 3 doors down, they know where i live, and 3 guys in their 30's who scrap for a living, would not be anyone I would want to cross. I am retired, and play a lot of music, so I am gone a lot, and my is wife is home alone a lot. Kind of mixed on what to do, but was not going to let my stand go away. Also, I did not lock it, still doesn't make it right. I may have been to comfortable , being close to home. Maybe , if I was on state land? People who have shady dealings, and get caught, tend to balame those who catch them on their misfortunes, and not the guy in the mirror. Many thanks for your storys and comments,and good luck to all this season


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Glad you got your stuff back. I've had a handful of stuff stolen from state land. One of these days I'm worried ill catch one of these theives red handed. I really don't want to go to jail..


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

limige said:


> Glad you got your stuff back. I've had a handful of stuff stolen from state land. One of these days I'm worried ill catch one of these theives red handed. I really don't want to go to jail..


 Yeah when I caught the guy stealing mine it was pre kids and at least 15 years ago when I was a little on the crazy side. Not sure how I would handle the situation today but, besides leaving a pop up out during gun that I spend all daylight hours at I don't really allow anything to get stolen.


----------

